# Steve Jobs Dead at 56



## MikeH (Oct 5, 2011)

Steve Jobs: Ex-Apple CEO Dies - ABC News

It's a damn shame.


----------



## setsuna7 (Oct 5, 2011)

Saw Dallas Coyle post on fb.... this sucks!! RIP....


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 5, 2011)

Fuck, that was too quick. RIP.


----------



## Dankslanger (Oct 5, 2011)

dammn


----------



## teqnick (Oct 5, 2011)

Pretty crazy. Maybe something told him he was on his way out, thus his departure with Apple..

I just bought a macbook pro a few weeks ago, I hope it's not as short lived as Jobs..


never too soon


----------



## habicore_5150 (Oct 5, 2011)

Apple - Remembering Steve Jobs

While I've hardly used any Apple product, stuff like this sounds real damn depressing

I know a lot of you Mac guys out there are real bummed out about this. Same thing goes for you Windows and Linux guys too

1955 - 2011
RIP Steve Jobs


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2011)

such sad news, and to think the iphone 4s was just announced yesterday, and im typing this from my macbook pro, with my itouch. Steve Jobs was an innovator and a Legend, truly an icon for the tech community


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 5, 2011)

This sucks. I can't live a day without my apple products. Love my Ipod. ( 1st gen Nano bitches!) Extremely good battery life, and holds a good amount of music. RIP


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 5, 2011)

I can't say I approve of Apple's design-over-function mindset, but to deny the impact that man and his company have had on the world would be foolish. 

Rest easy in the nothingness, Steve. You earned it.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/politics-current-events/173504-steve-jobs-dead-56-a.html

Repost, hopefully a mod can merge the threads.


EDIT: threads have now been merged, ignore above.


----------



## Razzy (Oct 5, 2011)

Rip Steve. I was always a big fan.

I guess even he was surprised about the iphone 4s instead of the iphone 5.


----------



## Rook (Oct 5, 2011)

What a legend.

Nobody should die at 56, what a tragedy. May he rest in peace.


I too type this from a Mac while charging my iPhone with my Apple TV on, btw.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 5, 2011)

I hope he remembered to turn on Time Machine.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2011)

The man was responsible for some of the best products I have ever used, period.

RIP Steve


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I hope he remembered to turn on Time Machine.



While I will ban the shit out of anybody that derails this thread or turns it into the usual P&CE wank fest, that was actually funny


----------



## highlordmugfug (Oct 5, 2011)

I've never owned a Mac product, but the influence this man has had on the world is impossible to ignore.

And death is always sad.


----------



## Razzy (Oct 5, 2011)

technomancer said:


> The man was responsible for some of the best products I have ever used, period.
> 
> RIP Steve



+1 my Macbook has the most intuitive interface of any computer I've ever owned.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Oct 5, 2011)

I never cared for Apple products and don't like how they handle there products, but I respect Steve for being a talented man and in some cases an innovator. RIP


----------



## celticelk (Oct 5, 2011)

RIP, Steve, and thanks for everything.


----------



## Phrygian (Oct 5, 2011)

My heart dropped when i went to apple's website to check out the new iphone just now.

He was the greatest visionary within computers/phones, a true genius. 56 is just way to early.

RiP


----------



## joaocunha (Oct 5, 2011)

Apple - Remembering Steve Jobs

Apple has lost a visionary and creative genius, and the world has lost an amazing human being. Those of us who have been fortunate enough to know and work with Steve have lost a dear friend and an inspiring mentor. Steve leaves behind a company that only he could have built, and his spirit will forever be the foundation of Apple.

If you would like to share your thoughts, memories, and condolences, please email [email protected]

Sad day.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I hope he remembered to turn on Time Machine.



There's an app for that







I can't say I like Apple (in fact hate just about everything about that damned company) but this man made it "cool" to have a computer, an mp3 player, tablets, etc. RIP


----------



## highlordmugfug (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/politics-current-events/173504-steve-jobs-dead-56-a.html

Mod, merge threads again?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm seriously going to cry right now...R.I.P. Steve.


----------



## joaocunha (Oct 5, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/politics-current-events/173504-steve-jobs-dead-56-a.html
> 
> Mod, merge threads again?



Sorry.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Oct 5, 2011)

Fuck.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 5, 2011)

It's funny to think that this one person who I have never met as influenced my life so heavily; the day the iPod came out was the day I became the music loving enthusiast I am today. So, thank you Steve, for putting me on the right path. R.I.P.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 5, 2011)

Typing this from my Mac.

Such a bummer. The man was great from what I've read and truly an innovator.

Thanks Steve for all the great products.


Prayers for your friends and family.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 5, 2011)

Steve Jobs wasn't exactly my favorite person, but the guy was an absolute marketing GENIUS. The guy could sell fertilizer and people would wait for the annual upgrade model with baited breath.

RIP a very, very smart man.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 5, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Steve Jobs wasn't exactly my favorite person, but the guy was an absolute marketing GENIUS. The guy could sell fertilizer and people would wait for the annual upgrade model with baited breath.
> 
> RIP a very, very smart man.



Pretty much my thoughts exactly. While I don't mind Apple products exactly I did disagree with him philosophically (concerning technology) but I am actually quite sorry to hear about this.

I wish his family well.


----------



## Alimination (Oct 5, 2011)

my macbook pro just came in today too lol crazy shit. That proves it, I am bad luck!

RIP mate


----------



## decypher (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm not an extreme Apple fan, I love my pc's but I have to say that my iphone and ipad (you can co-exist, you know?) are among the two nicest things I've ever owned lol. I hope (and believe) that Steve Jobs role in Apple was overrated, as no company can afford to depend on one single persons opinion and I'm pretty sure that precautions and plans have been taken on Apples side. The keynote yesterday was pretty disappointing for anyone who did expect the reinvention of the smartphone. Apple have navigated themselves into that position by setting the standard for touchscreen phones years ago, I don't know what people expect from them - I think they are doing the right thing, enhancing an existing phone that has a great design already. don't fuck around all the time, just improve here and there.

anyway, RIP Steve Jobs.

(disclaimer: I've just had 1 1/2 Jalapeno martinis, thats when I start to talk/type...)


----------



## caskettheclown (Oct 5, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs.

Its sad that PC got him...



Makes me wonder what willl happen to Apple after this, he did so much for the company...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 5, 2011)

technomancer said:


> While I will ban the shit out of anybody that derails this thread or turns it into the usual P&CE wank fest, that was actually funny



Yeah it's too zune for jokes yet.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 5, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yeah it's too zune for jokes yet.



Ironic.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Oct 5, 2011)

Rest in Peace Steve. Thank you for your innovative designs. Without my iPod, I wouldn't listen to the music I do today. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 5, 2011)

If this turns into a mac-hate fest, I'm going to lose it. Steve Jobs is responsible for the most important pieces of technology and even physical objects I own, I'd rather be without my guitars than my macs. They're just so... right.

What a shame to lose such a huge part of modern multimedia so early. My thoughts go out to his family and staff, as of course, all the other apple and 'macfags' out there. 

RIP


----------



## CrownofWorms (Oct 6, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Steve Jobs wasn't exactly my favorite person, but the guy was an absolute marketing GENIUS. The guy could sell fertilizer and people would wait for the annual upgrade model with baited breath.
> 
> RIP a very, very smart man.



Damn, took the words right out of my mouth. Even though I don't go crazy over Apple, I still respect the man for what he did to the technology world and as a human being




Xaios said:


> Ironic.



Rising from the ashes, the Zune HD still lives? | wpcentral | Windows Phone News, Forums, and Reviews

Just to put that out there.......Yeah I'm confused too and it is still kinda Ironic


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 6, 2011)

technomancer said:


> The man was responsible for some of the best products I have ever used, period.
> 
> RIP Steve


 
+1 as well to this, recording had never been easier using a Macbook Pro, everything just worked like liquid gold on that thing, it's a shame I had to sell it, I recorded a lot of rough demos that turned out to be some of the best songs I had written on that thing.

RIP Steve


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 6, 2011)

Technology wouldn't be where it is (for the general public) with him. Rest in peace.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 6, 2011)

Much too early. RIP Steve.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve... thanx for the MacBook Pro, iPhone and Airport Express - I love them eternally!


----------



## Jinogalpa (Oct 6, 2011)

holy shit, 56 is much too young. but i'm sure he gives a Mac to god and all his angels now .........RIP Steve


----------



## broj15 (Oct 6, 2011)

every musician owes a lot to Steve. The ability to put your bands music on iTunes to help you reach the masses has definitely changed the industry forever. He was such an innovator RIP...
P.S. This was typed on my MacBook Pro...


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have no less than 10 Apple products in my house currently, not to mention several more previously. Steve was a visionary on a scale that was rather rare for our time, and I think some people clearly undervalue the far-reaching effects of what he has done at this point. A lot of the Apple-haters should shut the hell up right now because a ton of companies have completely ripped off Apple's hardware/software ideas for products you're probably using right now.  I saw someone had posted on FB that that crazy church that pickets everything (Westboro I want to say?) plans on picketing Steve's funeral because he "didn't give praise to God and was a sinner" or some bullshit like that. The ironic part is that she posted it on Twitter via her fucking IPHONE! What a cunt. Outrageous, dude worked his ass off literally right until he died and continued running the company until the very end, if nothing else admire him for his dedication to his work.  RIP Steve, Apple will not be the same sir.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 6, 2011)

56 is way too young especially for a man that helped change the game as far as personal technology and PC's is concerned as well as being one of the three founders of Pixar, I can't imagine a world without Finding Nemo, Toy Story(1,2 or 3), UP or the little old man that plays chess against himself... I can't live without my ipod classic, goes every where with me and its over 5 yrs old and not once has it fcuked up or broken or need repairing. Gone through at least 3 PC's in that time as well as several mother boards, graphics cards and CPU's! 

Sad loss


----------



## themike (Oct 6, 2011)

iSad


----------



## Rommel (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Yaris (Oct 6, 2011)

Steve Jobs is an extremely inspiring example of the limitless possibilities of technology. I'm currently studying to be a computer engineer, and my biggest influences by far are him, Wozniak, and Gates. Three men, who as youngsters, turned not only the computing world, but society as a whole, upside-down. Rest in peace.


----------



## clark81 (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve, the world is going to miss you


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 6, 2011)

The guy was half Syrian! They sure as hell dont want us to know that but its true. His dad is a muslim. I think thats a great fun fact about him.


----------



## chronocide (Oct 6, 2011)

Lots of mentions of how he's influenced peoples lives by way of iPods and the like, but none of his being the man who popularized the GUI and mouse...


----------



## Valennic (Oct 6, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> The guy was half Syrian! They sure as hell dont want us to know that but its true. His dad is a muslim. I think thats a great fun fact about him.



Er...who gives a fuck if his dad is a Muslim or not? 

This isn't about his family, it's about him. No one cares if he was half black, Syrian, Asian, etc. Not really the place to discuss it.

RIP Stevey boy.


EDIT: And you neg rep'd me for this? I was just stating that this was hardly the place to mention it, jeez.


----------



## BangandBreach (Oct 7, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> The guy was half Syrian! They sure as hell dont want us to know that but its true. His dad is a muslim. I think thats a great fun fact about him.



How is that relevant, again?


----------



## Black_Sheep (Oct 7, 2011)

Rest in peace Steve. It's a shame he had to go.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 7, 2011)

Let me see: graphic OS interface, the very definition of folders, windows, the mouse as we know it, online music store, touch sensitive media players and phones based on gestures, without having to use a stylus, a ton of human oriented interface changes. If this sample isn't enough to illustrate the genius of this man, I really don't know what is.

Also, I'm typing this from my development PC, which runs Windows 7. We all know where Microsoft got the "windows", mouse-centric concept from, and I can't imagine the PC without it (especially considering the consolefest I experienced before). It's not just Apple that should be thankful to Mr. Jobs, it's the entire IT world.

RIP Steve.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 7, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Let me see: graphic OS interface, the very definition of folders, windows, the mouse as we know it, online music store, touch sensitive media players and phones based on gestures, without having to use a stylus, a ton of human oriented interface changes. If this sample isn't enough to illustrate the genius of this man, I really don't know what is.
> 
> Also, I'm typing this from my development PC, which runs Windows 7. We all know where Microsoft got the "windows", mouse-centric concept from, and I can't imagine the PC without it (especially considering the consolefest I experienced before). It's not just Apple that should be thankful to Mr. Jobs, it's the entire IT world.
> 
> RIP Steve.



Well said, Fred.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 7, 2011)

A true icon for the modern World. A true genius in terms of technology. He deserves every word of praise he gets. Rest in peace, thank you for changing the World into a better place.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 7, 2011)

he was an iGod


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't care much for Ithings he created, and I definetly hate ITunes. That said, I love my mouse, I love old macs, I love the OS, I love the way he developed interfaces. And no one mentions it but, I love Pixar! Pixar had a great influence on kids and computer artists. 
I also love his down to earth, easy presence. He was a stand up guy with a great vision and a cool heart. 
R.I.P Steve.


----------



## Meshugger (Oct 7, 2011)

Cancer has to be one of the suckiest way to go. R.I.P. 

Hats of to any guy who managed to create products that people claim to _love_ and cannot possibly be without. I mean, you do not see this kind of enthusiasm for Pirelli tyres or Kellog oatmeals 

His vision about consumer products and insight in consumerism still baffles me.


----------



## Mr Violence (Oct 7, 2011)

I am not an Apple fan, but that said, Steve Jobs was one of the fathers of the modern world.

You can be any kind of fanboy you want and pledge your allegiance to any company but you cannot deny what this dude accomplished.

RIP


----------



## XEN (Oct 7, 2011)

"Steve Jobs, the man who designed the 21st century."

I remember playing with the 1st Macintosh back in 1984 an thinking that it was the absolute coolest thing ever. Times have changed but the excitement about technological innovation and advancement are still alive and well because of the uncompromising vision of one of the greatest minds of our time.

Steve had us on the edge of our seat. Rather than sinking back in despair, his passing should encourage us to stand up and pursue world changing legacies of our own.

RIP


----------



## x360rampagex (Oct 17, 2011)

Just to lighten the mood how about some fails of the iPhone 4:


----------

